# Stanley Steamer Model 735



## rake60 (Sep 11, 2007)

At one time I used to play with the idea of building small antique car and
horseless carriages.  I never finished one, but they were to be powered
by lawn tractor engines.  

Ideas and hobbies crossing paths I decided to see what I might be able to
find on the Stanley Steamer.  I found PLEANTY! 
Stanley Motor Carriage
Shows this picture of a 1918 Model 735.





Better yet, they have a complete interactive diagram of How It Works
Armed will all the information they make available I believe it just might 
be possible to make a working smaller version.

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jay leno has a 1906 model thats runs good.

Here are 2 videos of it.

It looks like it takes some skill to start and run it.

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/cars/stanley_shell.shtml

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/index.shtml?vidID=52421


----------



## shred (Sep 12, 2007)

Good article on how to "boot" a Steam Locomotive: http://www.sdrm.org/faqs/hostling.html

it's not quite like the movies...


----------



## Cedge (Sep 12, 2007)

Mike
The one that blows me away is Jay's other steam car.  The Doble is a real horse of a different color.  It's design allows for almost immediate drive away under steam.  I read somewhere Jay now holds the record in California with a ticket written for excessive speed in a steam powered vehicle...LOL

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Sep 12, 2007)

Jay Leno has a video if a 1870 steam engine on his site too.
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/index.shtml?vidID=65398

Rick


----------

